# My 3.6 yrs. old hav has started to bite



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

I am at my wits end! He has been doing much better and all of the sudden in the last 4 weeks he has broken sking of two people that were at home for a gathering. short of putting him in a different area donot know what to do. 
I am in Essex County NJ . does any one knows of a trainer in Central/North jersey/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

maria v said:


> I am at my wits end! He has been doing much better and all of the sudden in the last 4 weeks he has broken sking of two people that were at home for a gathering. short of putting him in a different area donot know what to do.
> I am in Essex County NJ . does any one knows of a trainer in Central/North jersey/


I also answered the other post . I am a member of IAABC . You can go to our site and do a search for a consultant there. These trainers are all certified trainers. When it comes to aggession, that is one area where a professional is always the best route to take.http://iaabc.org/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Is that near Bergen County. If so you might want to check this guy out. He's great. http://www.dogspelledforward.com/


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

You may also want to check first with your vet to make sure he isn't in any sort of pain. Many people believe there is a behavioral problem only to discover later it was actually physical.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*aggression*

Thanks, will check website.
He is in no pain at all. He is his usual self today and also was yesterday:frusty:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah check Eric out. But Jill was correct in asking about the health. Quite often sudden changes ,especially of aggressive nature should always raise a flag about health. Eric is actually on the board of IAABC and a blogger at Dog Star Daily. I think highly of him. At least get an opionion from him.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Maria-you may want to check out St Huberts in Madison. They have an excellent reputation and were recommended by my vet for obedience classes, I know they deal in behavioral issues and have private consultations.

They have a website www.sthuberts.org

Good luck, I hope you get it worked out.


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*Still at a loss!*

and getting quite confused.. 
I reach out to St. Hubert, where I was told that they would do an eval and recommnedations and would give me homework to comeback 4 weeks later..
I called some of the K9 trainers who said they needed to come every week for 4-6 weeks...
Some other trainers rec. boarding at heir place..
What is the right course of action?
A trainer was highly rec but he does not come to our area, We could make arrangements to meet at a friends house for sessions. My husband is concern that training outside his territory might not be very effective..??
In the meantime my young fellow has started to act up ( more:frusty and is pupping inside the house 2 hours after he went out and took care of business.
I wish I could be inside his head:Cry:
I just started to walk him for a longer time for the exercise aspect, seemed to backfired?/


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

He needs a full exam and blood workup by the vet. Change in behavior, potty habits and temperament can be a sign of illness or injury, even if you don't see obvious symptoms (such as limping, vomiting, diarrhea, etc).

Get him checked out before you go for training because if he's sick, all the training in the world won't help.

Best of luck and I hope he's back to his usual self soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I would agree that in your situation, having someone come to your house would probably make the most sense, at least initially. That way the trainer can see the dynamics in the home environment and make suggestions on what to change to improve the situation. Could you see if the highly recommended trainer would come to your house just once, and then you could meet at your friend's house after that?

I seriously doubt that with the amount of trouble you are having, one session with homework, and then a follow-up in a month is going to be enough. I suspect that a weekly visit is better for the time being.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

"I called some of the K9 trainers who said they needed to come every week for 4-6 weeks..." For them to say that raises a red flag. Without seeing your dog they shouldn't even be making statements like that. Whoever you get should be experienced with aggression. A lot of trainers are strictly obedience related and do not have the qualifications to work with aggression. Sounds like they are not very accommodating. But first rule out anything physical.


----------

